# Spanked by the IBO



## 2easy (Aug 16, 2009)

:thumbs_doThis past weekend in New York sucked at the Ibo worlds. I was put the trophy class even though I qualified for the MBO money. I didn't realize this until after shooting thursday and when I went to Ken about the problem, he pretty much said "oh well, there's nothing I can do". Mike and the ASA organizers would have bent over backwards to make sure I shot in the right class.
Why would the IBO not fix this? I am not the only one this happened to

Oh, by the way. I didn't turn in my score. It wasn't fair to the shooters in the trophy class. 

I would rather have had Terry spank me than Ken and the IBO

Congrats Terry. Great shooting:smoke:


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

That does suck! But, how could they change it after you already shot 1/2 your round in trophy? I can see fixing it before you shot but not after. That's a tough situation for both sides.


----------



## x-finder (Apr 1, 2006)

I find it hard to believe that you did not know that you were on the wrong range,when everybody else you know shot other ranges in mbo.


----------



## x-finder (Apr 1, 2006)

Page 11 of the event book under shooter notes:number one thing is to make sure you are in the correct class and you are on the correct ranges also states that if you shoot the wrong ranges for your class this cannot be fixed. So who is to blame?


----------



## 2easy (Aug 16, 2009)

it was my bad 2 but asa would make it right


----------



## 2easy (Aug 16, 2009)

i would of shot 40 targets friday easy fix


----------



## 2easy (Aug 16, 2009)

there has been 2 ranges before


----------



## branderson (Jan 17, 2009)

IBO and Ken doesn't care much about the organization well anymore. IBO Worlds sucked... They need to move it and change thier attitude and organize the shoot better.
I had a friend who complained about something to an offical and they simply said " Go shoot ASA, we don't care."


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

In the past MBO has shot on three separate ranges at the World. It is too bad that the upper management of IBO does not ever want to make things right. Take the easy road here and they blame Holiday Valley for the mistake............."not the IBO's mistake but the host's". Things like this is what have made me shoot less and less IBO over the years. 

So you shot in the trophy class when you qualified in the money class and I suppose you also paid the money class entry. Did Mr Watkins offer you a refund of the difference? Let me have three guesses and the first two don't count.

Another person said that someone was told "Go shoot ASA then". I wished everyone who participates in IBO would go to one ASA shoot(a ProAm not a Federation shoot). I think you would be pleasantly surprised at the difference in the two organizations. While both organizations have their pluses and minuses overall the ASA is a much better organized shoot, more shooter friendly and has better pay out in most classes.


----------



## mjgonehunting (Mar 5, 2007)

I wasn't there this year due to work issues,but it seems to me that in the past there was always ample time between getting your invitation,recieving your score cards,and signing up at the shoot,to maybe read your paperwork and notice a problem!

Not realizing until AFTER I SHOT sounds like YOU didn't pay attention to the details to me!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*cards typed*

on my score cards the class was typed in the very top and when handed to me they asked if everything was correct....


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Ok, you say that the IBO messed up....just exactly how did they mess up...did they misprint your cards? Did they group you with the wrong group? Or did YOU go to the wrong range, shoot the wrong targets, then realized what happened and wanted the IBO to fix your mistake?

I don't know about anyone else but myself but when I recieved my cards the first thing I did was make sure they were marked properly, I also checked with others in my class to see if they were on the same ranges (each class only has two ranges) Also when I arrived I made double sure I knew exactly which lift I had to take and also how much time I had to allow before my start time to ride up each lift. Then when it came time to start WE (those in our group) all made sure we were at the correct range, with the correct group and starting on the correct target.

It seems to me that most of the complaining I hear about IBO events is something the shooter themselves has created, not the IBO. I'm sorry sir but if you didn't make sure you were on the correct range, at the correct time, shooting the correct class then only you yourself are to blame. The IBO was not created to babysit 1500+ archers and hold there hands to make sure they get on line on time. It's time people take responsibility for their own actions and admit that they made a mistake and it's not the IBO's job to correct it.


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

I was gonna get back into IBO next year since I sat out this year. Now I hear that there will be no such thing as MBR from now on. Maybe I'll just keep shooting ASA!


----------



## Storm water (Jan 13, 2009)

No MBR!! What's that all about???


----------



## jre4192 (Apr 25, 2005)

jwshooter11 said:


> I was gonna get back into IBO next year since I sat out this year. Now I hear that there will be no such thing as MBR from now on. Maybe I'll just keep shooting ASA!


This is not accurate at all. There has been no talk at all of doing away with MBR. MBR is a successful class with a good number of shooters in it. It will not be going away anytime soon.


----------



## x-finder (Apr 1, 2006)

I know one thing for sure,if you did not go you missed one hell of a good shoot and a good gathering of archers from all over the states and from other countries. There was a ton of people shooting and having a great time.


----------



## bowmender (Jul 5, 2006)

Does not matter who was at fault. Shooter, or IBO or combination of both. 
Original poster is right when he says ASA would help make it right.


----------



## questxpbman (Apr 12, 2009)

goofy2788 said:


> Ok, you say that the IBO messed up....just exactly how did they mess up...did they misprint your cards? Did they group you with the wrong group? Or did YOU go to the wrong range, shoot the wrong targets, then realized what happened and wanted the IBO to fix your mistake?
> 
> I don't know about anyone else but myself but when I recieved my cards the first thing I did was make sure they were marked properly, I also checked with others in my class to see if they were on the same ranges (each class only has two ranges) Also when I arrived I made double sure I knew exactly which lift I had to take and also how much time I had to allow before my start time to ride up each lift. Then when it came time to start WE (those in our group) all made sure we were at the correct range, with the correct group and starting on the correct target.
> 
> It seems to me that most of the complaining I hear about IBO events is something the shooter themselves has created, not the IBO. I'm sorry sir but if you didn't make sure you were on the correct range, at the correct time, shooting the correct class then only you yourself are to blame. The IBO was not created to babysit 1500+ archers and hold there hands to make sure they get on line on time. It's time people take responsibility for their own actions and admit that they made a mistake and it's not the IBO's job to correct it.


well said goofy, i agree 100%


----------



## swamprat96 (Jun 8, 2006)

*right*

X-finder said it all it was a GREAT shoot


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

I'm cofused......I enjoyed myself at the shoot...was that wrong?


But, the band was a bad idea!ukey:


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

All this ASA would make it right....and shoot ASA is BS.

We shooters that live in the north don't have a lot of choice, I thought the IBO did a great job, the 13 people in my house all had fun.


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT (Jan 29, 2004)

jre4192 said:


> This is not accurate at all. There has been no talk at all of doing away with MBR. MBR is a successful class with a good number of shooters in it. It will not be going away anytime soon.


The MBR class is done, well it is the new AHC without the long stablilizer and a max of 45yds. Its on the IBO forum.


----------



## josechno (Sep 20, 2007)

I don't see it anywhere on the IBO website. can someone post the link


----------



## Fire Archer (Jul 23, 2008)

josechno said:


> I don't see it anywhere on the IBO website. can someone post the link


It was announced at the awards ceremony at the Worlds. MBR is now AHC, you will use AHC equipment and shoot out to 45 yards.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

2easy said:


> :thumbs_doThis past weekend in New York sucked at the Ibo worlds. I was put the trophy class even though I qualified for the MBO money. I didn't realize this until after shooting thursday and when I went to Ken about the problem, he pretty much said "oh well, there's nothing I can do". Mike and the ASA organizers would have bent over backwards to make sure I shot in the right class.
> Why would the IBO not fix this? I am not the only one this happened to
> 
> Oh, by the way. I didn't turn in my score. It wasn't fair to the shooters in the trophy class.
> ...


I heard about this at the worlds ! I think you got screwed!


----------



## cmgo06 (Feb 3, 2008)

*My two cents.......*

WEll I must Say that with out the IBO there wouldn't be a place to go and see who is the top dog/ cat/ cub...ect...... 
- There is always going to be someone or thing to complain about. 
- There was plaenty of time to get fixed any errors made be fore the shoot. 
- There was lots of good things that came out of this shoot. and the others from the past. 
I love reading all these bashing stories....... Maybe those who bash have nothing more to say positive about anything else either. If I am correct about this sport of archery is about staying positive and looking up. I know that. It can influence your shooting ten fold. So what I may of not had the best game, but it is what the worlds is about... see who has good nerves, good attitude and so forth. 
I have spoke with ken on a few subjects and him and the rest of the IBO was good to me...... but I bet if I went to them with a attitude or after the fact of a problem, well them I guess I am just as much to falt. 
SO lets try not to be so hard on this place. 
This was my two cents and I hope we can swing this in a better direction. 
___ Good JOB IBO, and thanks holiday Valley for your support ___


----------



## shooter74 (Jul 7, 2005)

i got one thing to say .. you cant fix dumb.


----------



## Mark250 (Dec 4, 2003)

This shooter realized what had happened after the fact and attempted to get the problem fixed. The IBO said no to him and he didn't turn the score cards in to make it fair to the shooters in the trophy class. This shows character on his part, he could have turned in the scores and beat someone out of a trophy but chose not too!!


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT (Jan 29, 2004)

Mark250 said:


> This shooter realized what had happened after the fact and attempted to get the problem fixed. The IBO said no to him and he didn't turn the score cards in to make it fair to the shooters in the trophy class. This shows character on his part, he could have turned in the scores and beat someone out of a trophy but chose not too!!


Im thinking that score wasnt all that good, lol.


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

Mark250 said:


> This shooter realized what had happened after the fact and attempted to get the problem fixed. The IBO said no to him and he didn't turn the score cards in to make it fair to the shooters in the trophy class. This shows character on his part, he could have turned in the scores and beat someone out of a trophy but chose not too!!





ARCHERYXPERT said:


> Im thinking that score wasnt all that good, lol.


The shooter in question can shoot lights out.... he probably would have been up there close to the top.


----------



## Floridaboy (Dec 8, 2003)

Why do you people continue to go and shoot tournaments for an organization that is only in it for the money and does not care about the shooters at all.....the guys response says it all "oh well"...........you go shoot 30 targets and it takes all day or two days...whatever...and then get on here and complain about a crappy weekend........i shot one in pensacola and it took from daylight to dark....most unorganized thing i ever saw and have not been back since......now i hear a few people say it was good, but the majority complain........if they don't care about you other than what is in your wallet, then quit going and then maybe they will change.

Asa does not do everything perfect....but they strive to have a professional tournament atmosphere which is fun for the whole family.....if 10 percent of what they did was screwed up the other 90 percent would more than make up for the 10 percent.

Quit supporting something that does not support you


----------



## tackle123 (Aug 27, 2006)

2 Things, First the Mt. is not making any money less workers there was only 1 row of practice butts unlike last year when there where butts on the driving range. Had to fight your way in to get any sighting in time. Second is there where about 700 less shooters than last year. Lets see if its in New York next year. It was a nice time for the most part but I would like to see asa shoots up this way along with more field shoots also. So everyone is clear not badmouthing IBO just my take on the worlds this year. Lets see where IBO is next year but there were supposed to be in New York through 2010. We will see maybe back to Snowshoe?


----------



## 2easy (Aug 16, 2009)

goofy2788 said:


> Ok, you say that the IBO messed up....just exactly how did they mess up...did they misprint your cards? Did they group you with the wrong group? Or did YOU go to the wrong range, shoot the wrong targets, then realized what happened and wanted the IBO to fix your mistake?
> 
> I don't know about anyone else but myself but when I recieved my cards the first thing I did was make sure they were marked properly, I also checked with others in my class to see if they were on the same ranges (each class only has two ranges) Also when I arrived I made double sure I knew exactly which lift I had to take and also how much time I had to allow before my start time to ride up each lift. Then when it came time to start WE (those in our group) all made sure we were at the correct range, with the correct group and starting on the correct target.
> 
> It seems to me that most of the complaining I hear about IBO events is something the shooter themselves has created, not the IBO. I'm sorry sir but if you didn't make sure you were on the correct range, at the correct time, shooting the correct class then only you yourself are to blame. The IBO was not created to babysit 1500+ archers and hold there hands to make sure they get on line on time. It's time people take responsibility for their own actions and admit that they made a mistake and it's not the IBO's job to correct it.


it is the ibo job to admit there mistake and fix it but did not 40 target fri would of fix it they need baby sitted now i know to look at a score card


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT (Jan 29, 2004)

2easy said:


> it is the ibo job to admit there mistake and fix it but did not 40 target fri would of fix it they need baby sitted now i know to look at a score card


Well thats assuming the IBO made the mistake. Lets forget that the instructions state to check your cards upon receipt to make sure they are right. Lets forget that, well I guess because the shooter seems to want to. But your also assuming that he filled out his application correctly. There is a spot for trophy and he could have marked it wrong. But Im just confused how anyone could not notice the difference between a trophy and comp class at the Tent. Once he shot any arrows at a target he was stuck in that class. Thats the rules, He could not shoot 40 on Friday. That would break the only shooting one class in a tourni rule. It comes down to HE had to check his cards like we ALL where instructed to do. When all else fails READ THE INSTRUCTIONS.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

My son and I turned in entry forms kind of late...The IBO sent us his score cards CLEARLY MARKED with his shoot times and class on them...

I thought for the numbers of people that were there the shoot was well organized and the folks answered every question we had with clarity...

The venue/setting was beautiful...New Yorkers showed great hospitality

Tom


----------



## S4 300-60 (Mar 18, 2003)

2easy said:


> it is the ibo job to admit there mistake and fix it but did not 40 target fri would of fix it they need baby sitted now i know to look at a score card


My only input is this....it would not have been fair to everyone else to allow you to shoot 40 on Friday.....you cannot replicate the conditions from Thursday....did the IBO make a mistake..Yes.....ultimately, the biggest error was made on your part....I believe that IBO made the correct ruling...100%......


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

2easy said:


> it is the ibo job to admit there mistake and fix it but did not 40 target fri would of fix it they need baby sitted now i know to look at a score card


Ok once again you haven't actually posted what the mistake was...was your cards incorrectly marked...did the starters send you out on the wrong course...what exactly was the issue that you're expecting the IBO to have corrected for you? You cannot come onto a public forum and say a national organization messed up but not state what the mistake was....Until you do I still say it was entirely your fault and you should own up to it. If it wasn't your fault then plainly and clearly state what exactly the issue was.


----------



## mjgonehunting (Mar 5, 2007)

NEWS FLASH !!!!

This horse is DEAD and burried!

Someone messed up,and someone else didn't fix it!

It's over Johny!


----------



## DanceswithDingo (Feb 24, 2004)

how many turned up?


----------



## Mac of Michigan (Mar 26, 2009)

2easy said:


> :thumbs_doThis past weekend in New York sucked at the Ibo worlds. I was put the trophy class even though I qualified for the MBO money. I didn't realize this until after shooting thursday and when I went to Ken about the problem, he pretty much said "oh well, there's nothing I can do". *Mike and the ASA organizers would have bent over backwards to make sure I shot in the right class.*
> Why would the IBO not fix this? I am not the only one this happened to
> 
> Oh, by the way. I didn't turn in my score. It wasn't fair to the shooters in the trophy class.
> ...


*So you say the ASA is way better than the IBO. BULL!! They cater to Southern shooters and pulled the pro am stuff out of the North. They don't understand the difference in dynamics up here and so their advertising has been ineffective. They blame the low numbers of shooters on the shooters instead of taking responsibility for their botched advertising up here. Neither organization commits adequate resources to properly perform marketing research. Until that changes it will be business as usual and the SOS!!!
You were shooting a World Championship event. Your responsibility was to understand the dynamics of what you were doing. You screwed up - NBD - just own it and move on.
Should the IBO have handled it differently? YES!!! The message that idiot sent to anyone who knows your side is that you are not important. The numbers are not growing the way they could be and should be 'cause of stuff like this. *


----------



## Mac of Michigan (Mar 26, 2009)

Floridaboy said:


> Why do you people continue to go and shoot tournaments for an organization that is only in it for the money and does not care about the shooters at all.....the guys response says it all "oh well"...........you go shoot 30 targets and it takes all day or two days...whatever...and then get on here and complain about a crappy weekend........i shot one in pensacola and it took from daylight to dark....most unorganized thing i ever saw and have not been back since......now i hear a few people say it was good, but the majority complain........if they don't care about you other than what is in your wallet, then quit going and then maybe they will change.
> 
> Asa does not do everything perfect....but they strive to have a professional tournament atmosphere which is fun for the whole family.....if 10 percent of what they did was screwed up the other 90 percent would more than make up for the 10 percent.
> 
> ...


ASA messes up just as bad as IBO! You shoot enough of both and ya gotta accept them as the imperfect organizations that they are. Now NFAA does not get nearly the complaints about their 3d stuff on here as either ASA or IBO. Most of the comments I see are positive - why is that? I shot a sectional and they did everything that IBO and ASA should be doing and don't.


----------



## Mac of Michigan (Mar 26, 2009)

*my perspective*

My perspective on this is that the organizations need to be doing everything in their power to have EVERY single persons' experience say, *'Iwant to do this again!'*Until they adopt that way of thinking instead of the *'ya can't please everyone' *mind set you'll continue to have poor decisions being made by them on a frequent basis. It's just that simple. All of the major sports went through that.


----------



## YogiSlayer (Sep 7, 2009)

Having had to deal with Registration at our Club's first IBO Qualifier this year, it sure does help if shooters know thier Class and it's requirements, when they come to the table. 
If the Staff at a shoot occasionally make a mistake with the multitude of shooters, it is understandable. With all the Classes, it can become a bit overwhelming at times. I'm sure any reasonable person could understand that.
But what I don't understand is how somebody could register, accept a card with Class clearly identified on it, shoot a course, and then afterwards notice there was a problem. 

Seems to me with only one person (themselves) to deal with, a shooter would take some notice, and personal responsibility, for making sure everything was correct before they even left the table. That would be the time to correct errors.
I know I do. But that's just me.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

YogiSlayer said:


> Having had to deal with Registration at our Club's first IBO Qualifier this year, it sure does help if shooters know thier Class and it's requirements, when they come to the table.
> If the Staff at a shoot occasionally make a mistake with the multitude of shooters, it is understandable. With all the Classes, it can become a bit overwhelming at times. I'm sure any reasonable person could understand that.
> But what I don't understand is how somebody could register, accept a card with Class clearly identified on it, shoot a course, and then afterwards notice there was a problem.
> 
> ...


That is why your state rep should attend these qualifiers.I know for a fact the one in NC attends all qualifiers.:wink:


----------



## YogiSlayer (Sep 7, 2009)

treeman65 said:


> That is why your state rep should attend these qualifiers.I know for a fact the one in NC attends all qualifiers.:wink:


It would have been nice to have a State Rep there, but we did fine. See, we did our "Homework" on the rules, and made sure everybody was square at the Registration Table.


----------



## Boston Bowman (Jan 26, 2009)

guess everyone expects their own personal bailout program nowadays


----------



## 2easy (Aug 16, 2009)

thanks all 4 the feedback and making fill better about my mistake the ibo is great thanks again love u all see u next year good luck


----------



## YogiSlayer (Sep 7, 2009)

2easy said:


> thanks all 4 the feedback and making fill better about my mistake the ibo is great thanks again love u all see u next year good luck


Glad to see you accept personal responsibility for a unfortunate circumstance. Well done!

The Fuzzy, Joy-Joy feelings you have been given are free of charge. Enjoy!


----------

